# General Muzzleloader bull



## hunt_trap_life (Oct 18, 2014)

I might be a little late but here's a few pics of my bull from this year


----------



## torowy (Jun 19, 2008)

Nice bull, that horse looks just like mine.


----------



## SidVicious (Aug 19, 2014)

Love it! I'm thinking about trying the muzzleloader hunt next season. This just fuels that fire.


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

Great bull! That scope is interesting


----------



## hunt_trap_life (Oct 18, 2014)

RandomElk16 said:


> Great bull! That scope is interesting


it's a weaver 1x pretty good scope for a 1x


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

The bell just looks huge in the pic. Nice work though!


----------



## mtnrunner260 (Feb 15, 2010)

Sweet bull.
Did you shoot him over water or did he die on a pipe?
Some of my favorite elk hunting memories are being able to get my dads horses loaded up and not myself.


----------



## kstorrs (Oct 29, 2012)

RandomElk16 said:


> The bell just looks huge in the pic. Nice work though!


I think it is mounted backwards. Being a 1x it wouldn't matter which end faced forward.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

kstorrs said:


> I think it is mounted backwards. Being a 1x it wouldn't matter which end faced forward.


Kindof looks backwards... but it would matter for light gathering. I use a Simmons 1x shotgun scope and it has a big bell. Works fantastic in low light. TC bought the rights to it and now sells it under their name (and for $50 more lol).

-DallanC


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

DallanC said:


> Kindof looks backwards... but it would matter for light gathering. I use a Simmons 1x shotgun scope and it has a big bell. Works fantastic in low light. TC bought the rights to it and now sells it under their name (and for $50 more lol).
> 
> -DallanC


It is sad that TC is now owned by Smith and Wesson and the products and service has gone downhill very fast. I had a occasion to do some business with them last summer and it wasn't very pleasant to say the least.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Critter said:


> It is sad that TC is now owned by Smith and Wesson and the products and service has gone downhill very fast. I had a occasion to do some business with them last summer and it wasn't very pleasant to say the least.


Did not know that. Years ago I tripped on a steep slope and landed on my T/C Hawkin, which broke the lock allowing the hammer to swing free. I disassembled it at home, called T/C asking if I could buy the broken piece. They said "we want to see the action, send it to us." I responded that it was in pieces and they said "no problem, stick it all in a ziplock and mail it to us". I send it off and about 10 days later an complete brand new action showed up in the mail with an apology for the other one breaking. Pretty remarkable service at least back then.

-DallanC


----------



## hondodawg (Mar 13, 2013)

Critter said:


> It is sad that TC is now owned by Smith and Wesson and the products and service has gone downhill very fast. I had a occasion to do some business with them last summer and it wasn't very pleasant to say the least.


Spot on experience we had.


----------



## derekp1999 (Nov 17, 2011)

Fantastic general muzzleloader bull, congrats.


----------



## hunt_trap_life (Oct 18, 2014)

kstorrs said:


> I think it is mounted backwards. Being a 1x it wouldn't matter which end faced forward.


the scope isn't mounted backwards, that's just the way it is, provides for a wide field of view and easy target acquisition, like I say pretty good scope for a 1x, but I think I;m going back to my old lyman if I can find 54 caliber maxiballs again, that gun loads so much easier


----------



## Bow hunter mojo (Oct 12, 2013)

Congratulations! What a great bull. Looks like a great time. Well done.


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

I LOVE general season bulls!!!


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

Great stuff! Thank you for sharing. I shot a bull about that size on the general rifle season last year. Is that bailing twine I see you're using in the second pic to tie his legs together? Nice touch. ;-)


----------

